# Ear infection - any alternative remedies,supplements, to use in conjunction or preven



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know that this isn't what you asked for, but just wanted to share my experience - those prescription ear formulas never worked, went though years of torture over Taylee's ears and other allergy issues with the regular Vet, when we finally discovered the Veterinary Dermatologist - He looked at was in Taylee's ears under the microscope, and had the perfect formula made just for her at the compounding pharmacy, and that stuff worked like MAGIC - had to use them for the same 14 days, but she was feeling fine within hours of starting them, and all of the red waxy stuff was GONE within 24 hours! Of course it will cost more initially to go to the dermatologist, but in the long run, it will save you from multiple visits to and failed attempts by the regular Vet - my only regret is that nobody directed me to the dermatologist much earlier!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

This just worked great for us: 



.

Read the comments on Amazon and decide for yourself. All I can say is, it worked for us after a week of treatment, when nothing else we've tried did bupkis. This version has HC 1%, which greatly reduced Beau's scratching. I'm a total convert.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> This just worked great for us: Zymox Otic.


I have used this too, and it is awesome! I discovered it a few years ago, and when I got Brody last year, his previous home sent him with a bottle of it. My dad's cat was even prescribed it by her vet- after years of health issues, Zymox Otic cleared up a staph infection in her ears and it turns out that was the root of her problems and she's been doing great since.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

This works great for yeast 
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf

I don't pluck, I trim and wash out ears about every month.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

K9 Miracle Ear Elixor is fantastic for yeasty ears! My brothers golden had years of vet prescribed remedies but not only were they ineffective, the poor dog dreaded anyone coming near him with a bottle! After the first application of this K9 Miracle EarElixor, I saw him actually walk over to his owner next time the bottle was brought out! He sat there and seemed to enjoy the gentle ear massage after the Elixor was applied!


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

K9 comes highly recommended by a cocker breeder/groomer. I have been looking for it in Canada. But looks like I will order from the states.


----------



## kiwidiwi (Jul 16, 2013)

I've actually had the same problem for Kiwi and the vet prescribed her 15 g of "Otomax". It is not an over-the-counter product and it is basically applied in the ear 2-3 drops twice a day. 
Before she was given this, her left ear stunk like crazy and there was a lot of gunk build up I had to clean out with an ectopic ear cleaner. 
After using this religiously for a week, I'm glad to say she is given the all clear!
Another suggestion for just cleansing the ears on a regular basis is to squeeze the liquid ectopic ear cleaner in to a cotton pad instead of a Q-tip (what I did before) because it actually clears out the gunk better and faster! 
Hope that helped! 

Signing off, 
CW


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeast is usually caused from allergies and grains are sometimes to blame.......Feed a grain free, no wheat, gluten, corn, or soy, diet. Also try giving him yogurt and putting a teaspoon or two of Apple Cider Vinegar in their drinking water. 
I haven't had a problem with Molly's ears but my Cairns had major yeast problems and this helped! Google ACV for more info on this!

P.S. I've put ACV in Molly's water since I got her at 16 weeks and I quit using Advantix on her 3 months ago and She still has no fleas! Calif. is flea heaven and so far the ACV is working, we'll see if it lasts!!!! I'm hoping so!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u all so much!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

MollyMuiMa 
How much ACV do you put in her water? I want to try that!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> MollyMuiMa
> How much ACV do you put in her water? I want to try that!


Just a teaspoon......!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley had an ear infection, I spent $100's at the vet trying one thing after another, then found a recipe for a ear wash that worked for us. 
4oz water
2oz apple cider vinager
2oz vodka
2T boric acid

I added Colloidal silver as well, but not part of the recipe. She got well and we have never had any more problems. I use it about every two weeks. You have to shake it well every time you use it, the powder sinks to the bottom.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just a teaspoon......!


That seems like a lot to me. I use ACV, daily in Sunny's water, and always have for my poodles. Jake had allergies (terrible ones) and until I switched him to raw they continued. The ACV just was a nice healthy maintenance. I would add a few drops to his water each day, and I do that for Sunny too. 

Perhaps you just meant that during an infection you use a teaspoon? I would think that might be too much -- but, that's me.

Once you get the infection under control, the daily drops help as a healthy maintenance.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been giving my guys Geneflora everyday. Has great reviews and so far it's worked for us. Geneflora by Cycles of Life for Pets


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

liljaker said:


> That seems like a lot to me. I use ACV, daily in Sunny's water, and always have for my poodles. Jake had allergies (terrible ones) and until I switched him to raw they continued. The ACV just was a nice healthy maintenance. I would add a few drops to his water each day, and I do that for Sunny too.
> 
> Perhaps you just meant that during an infection you use a teaspoon? I would think that might be too much -- but, that's me.
> 
> Once you get the infection under control, the daily drops help as a healthy maintenance.


I was given these guidelines for using ACV to inhibit growth of bacteria and yeast in the gut and to maintain proper acid/base balance (PH)

1 teaspoon for dogs up to 14lbs
2 teaspoons for dogs up to 34lbs.
1 Tablespoon for dogs up to 85 lbs.

It is just an observation of mine that the fleas seem to be inhibited too...but like I said, "we'll see" .............!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Bambi and Jaden are beautiful!


----------

